# EXIF Editor?



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

One problem with using manual focus / unlinked lenses is that certain EXIF data is missing from the photo. i.e focal length, aperture setting etc

I'd like to manually add this to my RAW (Sony ARW) files if possible. There seem to be a few EXIF Editors out there but was wondering if anyone has any experience of them? And if so, a recommendation? I'd like it to be freeware and able to handle ARW files if possible. :yes:

(its a shame Capture One doesn't offer this)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PhotoME seems to do what I want.. :thumbsup:

http://www.photome.de/home_en.html


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

None of the Sony software has a provision for changing the EXIF data either. I hadn't given this much thought before, of course the only camera I have with a non standard lens is the a350 I use on the microscope.

Later,
William


----------



## Amplidyne (Jul 11, 2017)

Bit late to this one, but ExifTool is probably the most comprehensive EXIF reader / editor, but it's command line only. Most of the other available Exif editors use ExifTool and add a GUI.

http://owl.phy.queensu.ca/~phil/exiftool/

If you use Windows; ExifTool Gui is free to use.

http://u88.n24.queensu.ca/~bogdan/


----------

